# NAS? HTPC? Kaufen? Selbst bauen?



## Schurkensalat (13. September 2010)

Hallo
Folgendes möchte ich realisieren:
Ich möchte alle meine Medien (Filme, Musikstücke, Bilder) zentral als digitale Bibliothek organisieren, auf die ich mit mehreren Geräten über Kabel oder Wlan zugreifen kann - gleichzeitig und allenfalls sogar auf die gleiche Datei. Also in der Badewanne hört Person A Musik und in der Küche schaut Person B einen Film und surft gleichzeitig im Internet. So ähnlich. 

Leider habe ich nur recht und schlecht Ahnung, wie eine solche Bibliothek optimal verwirklicht wird. Was ich speziell nicht verstehe, sind die Vorteile von NAS, HTPC und einem schlichten Server:
- Wäre ein fixfertiges NAS vorteilhaft?
- Wäre ein NAS-Selberbau besser?
- Ist das alles unnötig und ein HTPC tut's auch?
- Oder ein kerniger, kräftiger Server und welche Leistung bräuchte ich etwa? Mehr als 2 Leute greifen nicht auf die Bibliothek zu.
- Stürzt alles ab, wenn 2 Leute die gleiche Datei aufrufen?

Würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen und maximalen Dank vorab.


----------



## rabe08 (13. September 2010)

in der aktuellen c't ist ein interessanter Artikel zum Theme selbstgebauter Homeserver und auch Infos über einige Fertigsysteme.

Resumee: Die "Fertig-Atom-Systeme" sind total überteuertert. Sehe ich genauso. 

Thema 2 Personen, 1 Datei (an welchen Film erinnert mich das jetzt): Bei Read kein Thema, Write gibt bei 2. Person Fehlermeldung, aber keinen Absturz.


----------



## iRaptor (13. September 2010)

rabe08 schrieb:


> [...] Bei Read kein Thema, Write gibt bei 2. Person Fehlermeldung, aber keinen Absturz.


Der der was "writen" will wird einfach die Fehlermeldung bekommen das eine andere Person diese Datei gerade nutzt.


----------



## Schurkensalat (13. September 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!
Den Artikel in der c't habe ich gelesen, so entstanden auch meine Fragen. Das Stromverbrauchsargument überzeugt mich nicht, und ob eine selbstgebaute Kiste zu viel Lärm macht... Kommt drauf an, wo sie steht.
Für den Preis der anspruchsvolleren Geräte samt Platten kann ich es auch selbst bauen, möchte ich meinen. 
Was schätzt Ihr, was die Plattengeschwindigkeit und was der Prozessor können müssen?
Geschrieben wird nicht gleichzeitig, das ist nur Bibliothek.


----------



## Masterwana (14. September 2010)

können muss der nicht viel.
Da reicht ein günstiger 2 Kerner.
Wenn du, oder Freunde von dir, noch alte (SATA2) Festplatten hast/habt - Nimm die erstmal.
Als Mainboard reicht auch ein günstiges.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (14. September 2010)

Hallo, ich hab an meinem Router den D-Link DNS 323 angeschlossen.
Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden. Du kannst 2 Festplatten einbauen und durch Raid1 hast du auch eine Datensicherung. Hab auch meinen Drucker angeschlossen, damit ich von überall aus in der Wohnung drucken kann.

Das Teil lief am Anfang ständig. Jetzt schalt ich ihn nur mehr ein wenn ich ihn brauch. Wegen Fußabdruck verkleinern und so


----------



## midnight (14. September 2010)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Du kannst 2 Festplatten einbauen und durch Raid1 hast du auch eine Datensicherung.



Nein! RAID-Verbunde bringen Ausfallsicherheit, keine Datensicherung. Wenn du dir was einfängst, was deine Daten löscht, dann bist du deine Daten los, da ist nix mit Datensicherung.

Wenn du was zum speichern brauchst, dann entweder eigenbau-Server oder ein NAS. HTPCs sind zum abspielen der Inhalte und nicht unbedingt zum Speichern gedacht.
Ein NAS ist praktisch, ist aber nur in humanen größen bezahlbar. Du könntest zum Beipiel ein Synology DS210+ und Platten dazu kaufen, das wäre ok. Wenns aber mehrere TB sein sollen, dann empfiehlt sich der Eigenbau auf jeden Fall.

Wichtig: Wichtige Daten sollten zusätlzlich immer auf einer *anderen*, *externen *Platte gesichert werden! Sonst ist das Gehäule groß, wenn man was weg ist.


----------



## Schurkensalat (14. September 2010)

2 Festplatten wird für meine Bedürfnisse etwas knapp, es müssen tatsächlich so etwa 2-3 TB sein. 
In dem Fall würde ich also besser einen Server selbst bauen, das sollte preiswerter kommen als ein NAS.


----------



## Zerebo (14. September 2010)

Wie viel willst du denn maximal ausgeben und wie schnell sollen die Daten übers Netz geschickt werden?
Hast du Ahnung von Linux oder kriegst du vlt. Windows Server über MSDNAA?
Wenn man relativ viele Festplatten(mehr als 3) braucht würd ich ein Raid 5 empfehlen.Wichtige Daten müssen natürlich extra gesichert werden,mit Raid 5 ist man aber wenigstens vor dem Ausfall einer Platte sicher.
Raid 5 kann man als Software, als Fake Raid oder mit einem Controller machen.Das Beste ist natürlich ein Controller,da braucht die Cpu auch nicht die Paritätsdateien zu berechnen.Die Teile sind aber ziemlich teuer und ohne gehts auch.
Nur um Daten durch die gegend zu schicken braucht man nicht viel Prozessorleistung,da reicht ein Athlon x2 oder ähnliches.Will man aber HD Filme Streamen und dabei auch noch umwandeln(für Konsole oder ähnliches) sollte es schon mehr Power sein.
Maximale Leistung bei minimalen Verbrauch schafft man mit nem I3.Da kann man durchaus auch auf unter 20 Watt im Idle kommen.


----------



## riedochs (14. September 2010)

Da dein Server ja eigentlich nur Fileserver-Dienste machen soll langt hier ein Intel ATOM. Platten ran und fertig. Selbst die bei ATOM Mainboards onboard 100Mbit NIC langt für streaming vollkommen.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (14. September 2010)

Naja bei 2 Festplatten kannst ja 2*2 TB Platten reinhängen.


----------



## midnight (14. September 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Da dein Server ja eigentlich nur Fileserver-Dienste machen soll langt hier ein Intel ATOM. Platten ran und fertig. Selbst die bei ATOM Mainboards onboard 100Mbit NIC langt für streaming vollkommen.


Wer will denn heute noch 100 mbit? Mal ehrlich, angenommen er hat zwei Terrabyte Netto, wie lang soll das dauern da Daten draufzubekommen?



Zerebo schrieb:


> Wie viel willst du denn maximal ausgeben und wie schnell sollen die Daten übers Netz geschickt werden?
> Hast du Ahnung von Linux oder kriegst du vlt. Windows Server über MSDNAA?
> Wenn man relativ viele Festplatten(mehr als 3) braucht würd ich ein Raid 5 empfehlen.Wichtige Daten müssen natürlich extra gesichert werden,mit Raid 5 ist man aber wenigstens vor dem Ausfall einer Platte sicher.
> Raid 5 kann man als Software, als Fake Raid oder mit einem Controller machen.Das Beste ist natürlich ein Controller,da braucht die Cpu auch nicht die Paritätsdateien zu berechnen.Die Teile sind aber ziemlich teuer und ohne gehts auch.
> ...



Wenns günstig sein soll würde ich auch einen Athlon X2 wählen, mit günstigem Board und Speicher der Renner. Der i3 ist toll, aber in der Anschaffung eine ganze Ecke teurer.
Für seine Zwecke reicht ein Software-Raid völlig, pack ein Linux drauf und gut, Windows-Server sind dafür ein wenig Oversized wie ich finde.
1. Linux (Debian, Ubuntu Server) kriegt jeder hin
2. Dann noch SSH und SMB installieren,
3. RAID erstellen und einhängen.
Dauert nichtmal ne Stunde (die RAID-5-Erstellung dauert natürlich, aber da machst du ja nichts...)
Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, dann sag einfach bescheid oder mach einen neuen Thread auf


----------



## Schurkensalat (14. September 2010)

Ihr seid echt cool, vielen Dank für die Hinweise!
Zu den Themen:
2 x 2 TB möchte ich eigentlich nicht wegen Risikostreuung. Derzeit würd ich eher 3 x 1 oder 4 x 1 nehmen, auch wenn das etwas teurer wäre.
Kosten:
Hab ich noch nicht drüber nachgedacht, nur die 300-400€, von denen da in der c't zum Teil die Rede war (ohne Platten), das kam mir sehr viel vor. Ich muss es aber 'mal zusammen stellen und sehen, wo der Preis das erste Mal aufschlägt. 
 Sparen werd' ich beim Betriebssystem, da möchte ich Linux einsetzen, und allenfalls beim Prozessor - ob AMD oder Intel ist mir im Grunde gleich, hauptsache, die ganze Sache ruckelt sich nicht zu Tode, wenn 2 Leute gleichzeitig einen Film sehen.
HD Filme werd ich auf absehbare Zeit nicht haben und der Stromverbrauch ist mir im Grunde auch egal. 
Und wenn ich dann noch Hilfe aus dem Forum hier bekomme, dann kann ja im Grunde nichts mehr passieren


----------



## midnight (14. September 2010)

Wenn du ein RAID 5 baust kannst du es auch erweitern, während es läuft. Du kannst also jetzt zum Beispiel 4 x 1 TB kaufen, damit erhälst du 3 TB Speicherplatz. Wenn du dann Lust auf mehr hast, steckst du einfach zwei weiter Platten dazu und hängst sie in den Verbund ein. Die Aktion dauert zwar ein wenig, funktioniert aber ohne Weiteres.


----------



## Schurkensalat (14. September 2010)

Ist eigentlich egal, wenn es dauert, solange ich nicht ständig etwas klicken muss, geht das über Nacht.
Ist Raid 5 so vorteilhaft? Wegen Durchsatz oder Sicherheit oder beidem?


----------



## riedochs (14. September 2010)

beidem, aber es ersetzt trotzdem kein Backup.

EDIT: Von einem Software Raid konntest du bisher unter Linux nicht booten weil Grub das nicht konnte, da hat sich aber was in der neuen Version geändert. Hier solltest du dich nochmals informieren oder eine kleine Platte für das Betriebssystem nehmen. 20GB langen hier vollkommen.


----------



## Schurkensalat (15. September 2010)

Um welchen Faktor etwa erhöht sich denn die Geschwindigkeit durch ein Raid?


----------



## midnight (15. September 2010)

Schneller wirds dadurch nicht. Durch das Lankabel gehen mit Gigabit eh nur 125 MB/s und die solltest du an sich auch fast immer schaffen.
Das RAID 5 bietet einfach Ausfallsicherheit, heißt wenn dir eine Platte stribt, bist du nicht alle Daten los.


----------



## RotesLoeckchen (20. März 2014)

Hallo@all,

ist ja schon etwas Älter das Thema. Aber erst jetzt gefunden. Ich möchte mir auch einen NAS bauen. Zum hd oder BluRay Filme ansehen und um Daten im eigenen Netzwerk zu verfügung zu stellen. Ist nervig wenn zwei oder drei Personen auf eine Datei zugreifen, etwas ändern und dann an die anderen beiden verschicken muessen. Ich hätte gerne drei oder vier Platten, gehen da ein bis vier GB ? Mit Datensicherung / Sicherheit. Wichtig ist der Geräuchpegel (wenn möglich ohne Lüfter also passive) und wenn die Dienste nicht gebraucht werden, selber abschalten. ISt das mit Linux machbar. Ich habe nicht sehr viel Ahnung. 

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe.

Gruss RotesLoeckchen


----------

